# Retired lady gathering info



## Icandothis

on moving to Mexico. I would like to meet others that have gone before me to live in Mexico. I don't know anything about living there, or where I might be able to live "hopefully" near some communities of other expat's. I am just alone here in the States, and I am looking for a slower-paced lifestyle, and I would love to have an adventure, at the least. 

I've had vacations, so I'm not looking for that. I am looking to become part of a community, and hoping my dollar might go a bit further than it does here in Northern California.

Anyway, I thought I would just toss this out and see if I can make some online acquaintances that would be willing to give me some links/websites where I can read and gather as much info as I can about what it takes to live in Mexico. Also, I don't think I want to live near Mexico City because I've heard it is huge, and I do not like big cities at all. But yet I would want a place where I could have a doctor, dentist, groceries, all those "have to have" things.

I'm doing this alone, as I have been on my own most of my life, and divorced for 19 years, no children. I don't even have a dog now.

Hope to meet some of you soon, and just enjoy learning some things, even the parts I'll be warned about. I need to hear those things too


----------



## perropedorro

You've come to the right place. You'll get lots of information here, usually good after everyone gets around to correcting one other. Welcome!


----------



## TundraGreen

Icandothis said:


> on moving to Mexico. I would like to meet others that have gone before me to live in Mexico. I don't know anything about living there, or where I might be able to live "hopefully" near some communities of other expat's. I am just alone here in the States, and I am looking for a slower-paced lifestyle, and I would love to have an adventure, at the least.
> 
> I've had vacations, so I'm not looking for that. I am looking to become part of a community, and hoping my dollar might go a bit further than it does here in Northern California.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would just toss this out and see if I can make some online acquaintances that would be willing to give me some links/websites where I can read and gather as much info as I can about what it takes to live in Mexico. Also, I don't think I want to live near Mexico City because I've heard it is huge, and I do not like big cities at all. But yet I would want a place where I could have a doctor, dentist, groceries, all those "have to have" things.
> 
> I'm doing this alone, as I have been on my own most of my life, and divorced for 19 years, no children. I don't even have a dog now.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you soon, and just enjoy learning some things, even the parts I'll be warned about. I need to hear those things too


Welcome. Most every moderate sized city will have good doctor and dental care, etc available. There are particularly large collections of expats in San Miguel de Allende and near Lake Chapala, south of Guadalajara. But there are also Expats in most every city and most coastal towns. Climate is a big factor. The coasts are nice in the winter but hot and humid in the summer. Inland, at higher elevations, the climate is milder but can be cold in the winter depending on the elevation. Houses in Mexico are not sealed like north of the border, so winters can be uncomfortable even at temperatures that sound mild for winter by northern standards.


----------



## Icandothis

Thank you, I am glad to hear that. This is the biggest forum I think I have ever seen It's going to be interesting, and nice to meet you, Denise


----------



## Icandothis

That is all, new info for me so thank you so much. I forgot to ask if anyone is from my area, near the border of Oregon and California. 

I'll probably be off of here the rest of the evening as I read a lot. thank you again, denise


----------



## maesonna

I live in a village that is so out-in-the-sticks that we only have market day once a week. Our guests complain that the neighbour’s rooster wakes them up, but we must be used to it because we never notice it. 
This is in Mexico City. To people who live in the urban part, which is most Mexico City residents, it is a big city. But we live on the edge, and we have some of the best of both: village life and access to big-city services and entertainment options.


----------



## GARYJ65

Welcome to the forum and WELCOME to Mexico, I hope you will like it living here!
My suggestion would also be San Miguel de Allende


----------



## Hound Dog

Well, Denise, "near the California Oregon border" covers a lot of territory and several distinct climatológical zones from cool/foggy coastal zones to high mountain zones to deserts so that does not tell us much but I have lived or travelled throughout that región so we may have been neighbors a while ago. We retired to México 15 years ago and live at both Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands. Based upon your postings, I recommend the municipality of Chapala on the Lake. There is a large community of foreign retirees mostly from the U.S. and Canadá with a very active and accepting social calendar. Cultural activities are númerous and constant. The climate is supurb all year round there at 5000 Feet. It's a small, affordable and tranquil city but within an hour of Guadalajara, Mexico's second city. We prefer Highland Chiapas but that is not at all what you are seeking at the present time.


----------



## perropedorro

Hound Dog said:


> Well, Denise, "near the California Oregon border" covers a lot of territory and several distinct climatológical zones from cool/foggy coastal zones to high mountain zones to deserts


 Good point, and I'm native NoCal. Closer to Crescent City, Yreka or Alturas? Lots of territory, not many people, at least not for California, and hundreds of miles from any major city. A preference for smaller towns?


----------



## coondawg

Welcome, Denise, and Howdy !  
Came to Mexico in 1999, and kinda been here since, part time. Read a book that said the best places to start were San Miguel de Allende, and Chapala/Ajijic. Came for 10 days to SMA, then went to Chapala/Ajijic. Because I grew up near the Gulf, I loved Chapala more, and settled there. But, for several years, continued to return for a few days to SMA, to visit friends that I made on that first trip. Two completely different areas, each with its own charm, and different type of community and people.
Recently, we have been spending time in the city of Guanajuato, which has many Americans/Canadians and that is a third different type of community, and a very unique and picturesque city, although it is a rather hilly city to walk in. Finally, we have just begun to travel to the city of Queretaro, which has a lovely, old, colonial Centro Historico, and both my Mexican wife and I feel that it would be a very nice place to live, as it is very safe, has good climate, as the others do, and is reasonable. You would need a little Spanish to live in Queretaro, as I believe there are not many extranjeros (foreigners) there. Speaking of reasonable, SMA and Ajijic are probably the most expensive of these 4 areas. Chapala and probably Queretaro, being the least expensive.
I would suggest you look at a map online to see where these areas are in relation to each other. I don't remember if you said you spoke some Spanish, nor if you plan to come with or without a car.
That information would assist us with recommendations for you.

All of these areas are relatively safe compared to some other areas. You will need to be alert and cautious and always aware of your surroundings, but it sounds to me like you are already aware of that. Until you become an old pro like all of us here D), you will need to be very careful who you put your trust in, as Mexico is another country that is quite different from where you are coming.

Were it me and I know what I know now, and I spoke just a little Spanish, I would come and try to spend at least 7-10 days in each of these places mentioned, and remember, you cannot see everything in that time, but you should get an idea where you would like to start that adventure. People are very helpful here, and each has your best interest at heart. So, tell us more about what you like, what you think you want to find, and when you want to begin your Great Adventure with us here in Mexico. Yes, you can, do this !


----------



## izzenhood

I would ditto Chapala. I'm not sure if I can list websites but here are a few for Chapala.
Inside Lakeside - Lake Chapala, Ajijic, and communities and 
Living at Lake Chapala - Complimentary

Chapala is very close to Guadalajara with excellent medical facilities.
There is a large expat group in Ajijic also.

San Miguel de Allende can be pricey.

To me, Guanajuato is an adventure, Chapala and San Miguel not so much. But it takes legs to live in Guanajuato. It is not car friendly. So unless you're very fit you may not want to consider it.

Guanajuato is less than an hour from major hospitals in Leon. There are doctors and local clinics in Guanajuato, as there are in Chapala and San Miguel.

More english will be spoken in SMA and Chapala than in Guanajuato.

Good luck. I wish I could move south too.


----------



## Icandothis

Hi All, 

I don't see a "multi-quote" option here, so I'll write a quick note first. I was so glad to see all my replies, wow, and some of you are right from my area I'm actually near Crescent City on the Coast Perropedorro. I was born in Oregon, so since I am still so close, I still list that as my home.

Oh, I need coffee, I'll be back, read some info last night that I found on "living in Mexico" cost-of-living etc. But talking to you folks will be the best source, I'm sure denise


----------



## Icandothis

coondawg said:


> Welcome, Denise, and Howdy !
> Came to Mexico in 1999, and kinda been here since, part time. Read a book that said the best places to start were San Miguel de Allende, and Chapala/Ajijic. Came for 10 days to SMA, then went to Chapala/Ajijic. Because I grew up near the Gulf, I loved Chapala more, and settled there. But, for several years, continued to return for a few days to SMA, to visit friends that I made on that first trip. Two completely different areas, each with its own charm, and different type of community and people.
> Recently, we have been spending time in the city of Guanajuato, which has many Americans/Canadians and that is a third different type of community, and a very unique and picturesque city, although it is a rather hilly city to walk in. Finally, we have just begun to travel to the city of Queretaro, which has a lovely, old, colonial Centro Historico, and both my Mexican wife and I feel that it would be a very nice place to live, as it is very safe, has good climate, as the others do, and is reasonable. You would need a little Spanish to live in Queretaro, as I believe there are not many extranjeros (foreigners) there. Speaking of reasonable, SMA and Ajijic are probably the most expensive of these 4 areas. Chapala and probably Queretaro, being the least expensive.
> I would suggest you look at a map online to see where these areas are in relation to each other. I don't remember if you said you spoke some Spanish, nor if you plan to come with or without a car.
> That information would assist us with recommendations for you.
> 
> All of these areas are relatively safe compared to some other areas. You will need to be alert and cautious and always aware of your surroundings, but it sounds to me like you are already aware of that. Until you become an old pro like all of us here D), you will need to be very careful who you put your trust in, as Mexico is another country that is quite different from where you are coming.
> 
> Were it me and I know what I know now, and I spoke just a little Spanish, I would come and try to spend at least 7-10 days in each of these places mentioned, and remember, you cannot see everything in that time, but you should get an idea where you would like to start that adventure. People are very helpful here, and each has your best interest at heart. So, tell us more about what you like, what you think you want to find, and when you want to begin your Great Adventure with us here in Mexico. Yes, you can, do this !


Ok Coondawg I will make one post on "more about me" but I wanted to thank you here for the great info, and a little of your story



perropedorro said:


> Good point, and I'm native NoCal. Closer to Crescent City, Yreka or Alturas? Lots of territory, not many people, at least not for California, and hundreds of miles from any major city. A preference for smaller towns?


Yes, or just rural a bit, but not country as I am 63, and would like to have close neighbors I am in good health, but there are a couple of things I'll address in a larger post/reply to all of you. I think just the research is beginning to be a great adventure denise



Hound Dog said:


> Well, Denise, "near the California Oregon border" covers a lot of territory and several distinct climatológical zones from cool/foggy coastal zones to high mountain zones to deserts so that does not tell us much but I have lived or travelled throughout that región so we may have been neighbors a while ago. We retired to México 15 years ago and live at both Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands. Based upon your postings, I recommend the municipality of Chapala on the Lake. There is a large community of foreign retirees mostly from the U.S. and Canadá with a very active and accepting social calendar. Cultural activities are númerous and constant. The climate is supurb all year round there at 5000 Feet. It's a small, affordable and tranquil city but within an hour of Guadalajara, Mexico's second city. We prefer Highland Chiapas but that is not at all what you are seeking at the present time.


Thank you Hound dog, I see many of you have mates, and I think I would feel better if I weren't all alone in this, but still, I have been very independent here, so I know I can do this (how I picked my username, lol) but I am on a lease so no quickie decisions More in my main post coming up



GARYJ65 said:


> Welcome to the forum and WELCOME to Mexico, I hope you will like it living here!
> My suggestion would also be San Miguel de Allende


It won't be for awhile Gary, if I do make the move. Everything sounds neat, but I know there are so many differences I would have to get used to. I have to be sure I am willing to give up the security I have here. You all sound secure to me though, lol and happy too!!



maesonna said:


> I live in a village that is so out-in-the-sticks that we only have market day once a week. Our guests complain that the neighbour’s rooster wakes them up, but we must be used to it because we never notice it.
> This is in Mexico City. To people who live in the urban part, which is most Mexico City residents, it is a big city. But we live on the edge, and we have some of the best of both: village life and access to big-city services and entertainment options.


I'll bet it's lovely Maesonna I will talk more about me, and what I will need to think about in my main message denise


----------



## Icandothis

*Overwhelmed, and grateful*

for all the replies to my post I'm just waking up, usually sleep until 7 these days, and I read at night until about 10:30 or 11. Last night I was so tired, I couldn't drag myself back to my laptop to write you all, but I did see the responses last night. It was neat looking forward to getting on here and talking to you all

I want to be very honest with you, because that's the way I am first of all, unless it is something that would hurt someone else And if I don't tell you as much as I can safely tell you, then you won't be able to help me, even if it's not what I want to hear

Ok, I am on my own here, divorced almost 19, 20 years, stopped counting and have settled into my singleness. Nothing here in the US to keep me, like family etc. But there may be some health issues, and I'll just mention that now. I am very active, walk 6-12 miles a week, dance at the gym about 3 times a week (I can use the aerobics area when there are no classes scheduled and their sound system) and I do weight-training. I am 63, and plan on staying as comfortable as possible as I age, :fingerscrossed:

I do have two, health issues that I have to have a doc for. One is something that I developed, I guess, in 97, and that is a 3rd degree heart-block (AV Node block) and had to have a pacemaker put in. So a cardio, or someone that can check me once, every, six-months. Then, in another 8-10 years, I will need a new battery, lol, I am bionic (pretty much a day-surgery, they don't even anesthetize me). No pills, or anything but the pacemaker is necessary. It's implanted under my left collar-bone I forget I even have it.

The next thing is called Spasmodic Torticolous. This is trouble with my neck muscles but I mostly have that under control with exercise, especially stretching. I do take a drug and have for years. It's called Clonazapam. So that is the only script I take, and I need to be able to have that prescribed. I do have insurance here in the States, but I don't have a clue about Mexico.

Now the really hard part. I am retired, but I took retirement at 62 because I could not find work. Not work that I am adapted to, and able to do. I've always been a desk jockie. I did take a warehouse job for 3 months that I loved!! But I was trying to keep up with the 20 year olds, and I did, but I hurt my right hand, and arm in doing so (over-use). I am healed of that now thank goodness, but it taught me a lot about what I can do, and what I can't these days One reason I do weight-training. But boy am I careful

Back to the retirement, I am low-income, I won't say here what I make, since that wouldn't be too smart. Not just adventure, but the idea of my dollar going a bit further is inviting. I really would like to know how that all works. I did see the exchange rate, and then I looked at the prices of different things compared to here in the States. I see mostly our creature comforts are higher, like electronics, things to do with those. I see foods are less, like milk, bread etc. I didn't see a lot yet, but open to your feedback, even if it's negative. I need to know, even before I put out any money to possibly come down to explore.

I do have a truck, small truck, 94 Mazda B3000. It runs good, and I couldn't sell it for the value it has for me, independence, go to the store for groceries, things like that.

I will send this now, oh, one more thing, I would not be bringing anything as far as furniture. It is all bought used so that I can still travel light. I would need to know what furniture (bed, etc.) costs, and are there used/thriftstores in Mexico? I do have a lovely, newer apartment here, 1 bedroom, in a senior community. I just am not looking forward to just "existing" for the next 30 (I could live that long) years. Yes it's beautiful here as well, but, the warmer climate year-round suits my outdoorsy personality

Denise

PS I would LOVE living where there are a lot of uphill streets etc. as that is the best, most fave exercise I have, walking! You can ask me anything you like(within reason, lol), and I will again, be honest I forgot to mention I do not speak any Spanish, but I could learn. I went back to school at age 58 and had a 3.6 GPA so I am smart enough to learn a new language. I think that would be top of my list of things to do, because I love people. I would want to make friends with everyone, not just expats I love my privacy, and living alone, but my days are spent out talking to people


----------



## Icandothis

izzenhood said:


> I would ditto Chapala. I'm not sure if I can list websites but here are a few for Chapala.
> Inside Lakeside - Lake Chapala, Ajijic, and communities and
> Living at Lake Chapala - Complimentary
> 
> Chapala is very close to Guadalajara with excellent medical facilities.
> There is a large expat group in Ajijic also.
> 
> San Miguel de Allende can be pricey.
> 
> To me, Guanajuato is an adventure, Chapala and San Miguel not so much. But it takes legs to live in Guanajuato. It is not car friendly. So unless you're very fit you may not want to consider it.
> 
> Guanajuato is less than an hour from major hospitals in Leon. There are doctors and local clinics in Guanajuato, as there are in Chapala and San Miguel.
> 
> More english will be spoken in SMA and Chapala than in Guanajuato.
> 
> Good luck. I wish I could move south too.


Hi Izzen,

I am writing all these places down, and I did find a pretty, good pic of a map of Mexico so I can see where these towns are located.

Thank you for the info, that town that is difficult to navigate on foot sounds great to me, LOL!! I am sort of a glutten for punishment I suppose But no, I just really like to stay as active as I can. Now if all of you were just in the same place, I could meet you all

Mexico is HUGE! I am already shakin in my boots just thinking about it, but I have always been an adventurous person. Maybe too much so, because I didn't focus enough on my "career" or lack thereof, just worked enough to get by because I was always wanting to go somewhere. I've lived in about 12 different States. The scariest being my "state" of mind, lol!!  Denise PS I wanted to give you a rep. on this but I can't for another 24 hours, just know I appreciate you taking the time to help


----------



## Icandothis

I want to throw in one more question here. I am reading a lot, as I mentioned, but I wonder about the cost of things like chicken for example. If there are a lot of Americans, and Canadians living down in Mexico, isn't it likely that the people of Mexico would start charging higher prices, and the prices would continue to go up?? It just seems logical to me. If people have more money to spend, are prices set accordingly?

I don't mean to be negative, it's just that Mexico is lovely, all the places you have mentioned on this thread are wonderful, I would never get tired of exploring, and the culture, omg. I so love to learn about other cultures.


----------



## RVGRINGO

After retiring in 1998, we spent winters along the Mexican border with our motorhome, and explored south of the border by bus and by car. We bought a house in Ajijic in 2001 and enjoyed it, but sold in 2004 in favor of a larger home in Chapala, where we preferred the more walkable shopping areas, central plaza and mercado, restaurants, lakeside park and malecon, etc. We stayed in the municipality of Chapala for 13 years and wish we could have stayed. However, COPD forced me to a lower elevation with a VA hospital in he USA; not a happy choice, and we miss Chapala.


----------



## Isla Verde

Icandothis said:


> I want to throw in one more question here. I am reading a lot, as I mentioned, but I wonder about the cost of things like chicken for example. If there are a lot of Americans, and Canadians living down in Mexico, isn't it likely that the people of Mexico would start charging higher prices, and the prices would continue to go up?? It just seems logical to me. If people have more money to spend, are prices set accordingly?


Hi and welcome to the forum. I don't remember how much I last paid for chicken at my local supermarket. However, I can let you know that at the current exchange rate (around 17 pesos to the dollar), my monthly budget for the basics - rent, utilities, food (including eating out a few times a week), laundry, and transportation (I take public transportation and the occasional taxi to get around) - comes to a little under $800 a month. By the way, I am a single woman living alone in Mexico City.


----------



## TundraGreen

Icandothis said:


> I want to throw in one more question here. I am reading a lot, as I mentioned, but I wonder about the cost of things like chicken for example. If there are a lot of Americans, and Canadians living down in Mexico, isn't it likely that the people of Mexico would start charging higher prices, and the prices would continue to go up?? It just seems logical to me. If people have more money to spend, are prices set accordingly?
> 
> I don't mean to be negative, it's just that Mexico is lovely, all the places you have mentioned on this thread are wonderful, I would never get tired of exploring, and the culture, omg. I so love to learn about other cultures.


I suspect you are correct. In places with a lot of foreigners, there probably is some price inflation.

Heck, it doesn't even take foreigners. There is a mercado not far from me that is the closest mercado to Providencia, a ritzy neighborhood in Guadalajara. The prices in that mercado tend to be higher just because a lot of people from Providencia go there.

But just to keep things in perspective, with the exception of a couple of places mentioned, Chapala and San Miguel, the number of foreigners is too small to have an impact on Mexico in general. There just aren't that many people from north of the border.


----------



## AlanMexicali

In some cases if the rent for commercial space is higher the prices will reflect that. You can´t expect a higher priced rental space to sell the same ítems for the same price as a lower rental space if it is a low cost common ítem or have as much stock on hand because of the space provided. Tienditas usaually sell cheap but have small crowded inexpensive spaces to make a profit. Some spaces are so crowded I have seen very obese customers ask the clerks to get things for them and bring it to the front.


----------



## Cortez

Hola Denise,

I have traveled to Mexico dozens of times lane:, and I am making plans to sell and relocate to the Chapala or SMA area as soon as I can sort through it all. Self employed and still working though, adds a layer of complexity. I am in the Bend OR area, and always wanted to make a road trip down :car:. Follow your dreams!

Cortez


----------



## TundraGreen

All this talk about Chapala and San Miguel!

There is a lot of Mexico beyond the foreigner-enclaves near Lake Chapala and in San Miguel de Allende. I can understand the attraction of those two places to people first moving here with perhaps little ability in Spanish or knowledge of how things work in Mexico. But you might miss something if you stay there. Another alternative is to spend 6 months or a year in one of those enclaves, but travel around some, then move if you find some place else interesting after you get your feet on the ground.

Without taking anything away from Chapala or San Miguel, there are other places to live. Those two areas remind me of some of the Little Mexicos north of the border. I lived near the Little Mexico in Redwood City, California for awhile. Only Spanish was spoken in the shops. At night there were strolling Mariachi bands. It was great in some ways but people living in those communities could spend their entire life in the US without ever learning much English. 

The same holds true on this side of the border. One of the things that makes life interesting for me is learning new things, a new language, new cultures. I think that is harder to do if you stay in an environment that attempts to recreate the "old country". Later generations will assimilate no matter where their parents live. But if you want to assimilate yourself, it is easier if you get away from north-of-the-border enclaves. Not essential, many live with lots of people like themselves and still learn Spanish and know far more about Mexico than I do, but it is easier without them.


----------



## Icandothis

RVGRINGO said:


> After retiring in 1998, we spent winters along the Mexican border with our motorhome, and explored south of the border by bus and by car. We bought a house in Ajijic in 2001 and enjoyed it, but sold in 2004 in favor of a larger home in Chapala, where we preferred the more walkable shopping areas, central plaza and mercado, restaurants, lakeside park and malecon, etc. We stayed in the municipality of Chapala for 13 years and wish we could have stayed. However, COPD forced me to a lower elevation with a VA hospital in he USA; not a happy choice, and we miss Chapala.


It sounds like you have had a wonderful time, although I am sorry to hear of your copd. Sometimes I have had to stay places I don't want to, or would have my "rathers" but things seem to work out for the best in the long run. Denise


----------



## Icandothis

Isla Verde said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I don't remember how much I last paid for chicken at my local supermarket. However, I can let you know that at the current exchange rate (around 17 pesos to the dollar), my monthly budget for the basics - rent, utilities, food (including eating out a few times a week), laundry, and transportation (I take public transportation and the occasional taxi to get around) - comes to a little under $800 a month. By the way, I am a single woman living alone in Mexico City.


This doesn't sound good for me Isla. I make less than that 800 a month, only 641.00 income from my SS retirement. Yes I worked for what I receive, I just didn't work as much as I would have liked to, and saved. I didn't plan ahead in other words.


----------



## Isla Verde

Icandothis said:


> This doesn't sound good for me Isla. I make less than that 800 a month, only 641.00 income from my SS retirement. Yes I worked for what I receive, I just didn't work as much as I would have liked to, and saved. I didn't plan ahead in other words.


With that sort of retirement income, I'm afraid you won't qualify for a residence visa though you could probably manage to live on that amount of money if you find an inexpensive place to rent in a town with a lower cost-of-living than Mexico City enjoys. There is the possibility of living here on successive tourist visas, which isn't entirely kosher, but many expats live here that way.


----------



## Icandothis

Yes, I hear what you are saying, and no, I want to live a new lifestyle, or I may as well just stay here.

The money thing doesn't seem like it will work for me, not after what Isla said. I live pretty simple, no frills, don't need them, but I do want a clean, little place of my own (rental) with appliances I need (I do all my own cooking, don't care for restaurants) but I also want to be able to do some extra things like explore, maybe eat somewhere while I'm out.

I also mention needing to have a good wifi signal and my cell-phone to work well. Those are two things I would not be good without, or comfortable. I don't do tv, so I just watch Netflix if I feel like watching something etc. 

I saw that the US Dollar is worth 17 pesos, but at the same time, I realize that I have to understand that the cost is still the cost. 

I guess I would like to know basically, why it is cheaper to live in Mexico (if it is) than where I am in Crescent City CA. Maybe it's not, I misunderstand a lot of things, and maybe I have. I was hoping though


----------



## Icandothis

I don't care to do anything that isn't in line with the law. It wouldn't be worth it, my peace of mind.

I'm not in a bad way here, I was just wanting to look into something I would love to be able to do Don't all people hope for something like that Some are extra fortunate to get to have their dreams come true. But I'm certainly not an unfortunate person, I have more than so many 

Thanks for the info Isla denise


----------



## Icandothis

So sorry everyone, I should have told you my income in the first sentence. I really didn't know how much you had to have for income to live in Mexico legally. I see I am wayyyy under at only $641 a month Well, at least I found out, and sure appreciate everyone's help, and you are a very friendly bunch

Denise


----------



## TundraGreen

Icandothis said:


> Yes, I hear what you are saying, and no, I want to live a new lifestyle, or I may as well just stay here.
> 
> The money thing doesn't seem like it will work for me, not after what Isla said. I live pretty simple, no frills, don't need them, but I do want a clean, little place of my own (rental) with appliances I need (I do all my own cooking, don't care for restaurants) but I also want to be able to do some extra things like explore, maybe eat somewhere while I'm out.
> 
> I also mention needing to have a good wifi signal and my cell-phone to work well. Those are two things I would not be good without, or comfortable. I don't do tv, so I just watch Netflix if I feel like watching something etc.
> 
> I saw that the US Dollar is worth 17 pesos, but at the same time, I realize that I have to understand that the cost is still the cost.
> 
> I guess I would like to know basically, why it is cheaper to live in Mexico (if it is) than where I am in Crescent City CA. Maybe it's not, I misunderstand a lot of things, and maybe I have. I was hoping though


If you can survive anywhere in California on your SSI, you will survive in Mexico on it. I was in the Peace Corps when I first came to Mexico. They gave volunteers a stipend worth about $800/mo. During the two years of service, I saved about $250 a month of that stipend, so I was living on less than $600 usd/month.

It is cheaper in Mexico because rent is cheaper. Transportation, buses, are cheaper. Fruits and vegetables are cheaper.

As far as a tourist permit goes, I have never seen anything stating that it is illegal to follow one tourist permit with another. You just have to leave the country once every 180 days to start a new one.


----------



## Icandothis

TundraGreen said:


> If you can survive anywhere in California on your SSI, you will survive in Mexico on it. I was in the Peace Corps when I first came to Mexico. They gave volunteers a stipend worth about $800/mo. During the two years of service, I saved about $250 a month of that stipend, so I was living on less than $600 usd/month.
> 
> It is cheaper in Mexico because rent is cheaper. Transportation, buses, are cheaper. Fruits and vegetables are cheaper.
> 
> As far as a tourist permit goes, I have never seen anything stating that it is illegal to follow one tourist permit with another. You just have to leave the country once every 180 days to start a new one.


Well, I will stick around the thread, check on any further posts Tundra. I will do some further research, and hopefully, find some places that I could rent that would not be too high for me.

I still wouldn't want to be without my Wifi, and cell-phone. Maybe I'll hear from some folks on those things as well. What I was just thinking before I saw your note, was that I don't want to try living anywhere I might end up struggling to survive. I mean we have to do that for different reasons, like health, or finances, but I don't have to struggle where I am, at least not now (knock on wood). 

You know how we hear things, rumors, whatever, and I heard folks talking about going to live where their dollar is worth more That's what got me started. Like instead of living on 641 a month, it would be like living on 1000, LOL! I am not the brightest bulb on the string But it's been worth checking out, at least I know more than when I started here on the site.


----------



## TundraGreen

Icandothis said:


> Well, I will stick around the thread, check on any further posts Tundra. I will do some further research, and hopefully, find some places that I could rent that would not be too high for me.
> 
> I still wouldn't want to be without my Wifi, and cell-phone. Maybe I'll hear from some folks on those things as well. What I was just thinking before I saw your note, was that I don't want to try living anywhere I might end up struggling to survive. I mean we have to do that for different reasons, like health, or finances, but I don't have to struggle where I am, at least not now (knock on wood).
> 
> You know how we hear things, rumors, whatever, and I heard folks talking about going to live where their dollar is worth more That's what got me started. Like instead of living on 641 a month, it would be like living on 1000, LOL! I am not the brightest bulb on the string But it's been worth checking out, at least I know more than when I started here on the site.


You can rent a room in a house with a shared kitchen for maybe $150 a month or less. Your share of utilities including wifi will be peanuts. You can buy a phone for about $20 and just put money on it when you have it. Minutes are about 25 cents each, text messages, less than 10 cents each. Buses cost about 30 cents per ride (no transfers). After that it is groceries. Steaks and specialty items popular north of the border will be expensive. Fruits and vegetables are half what they cost in the US. Stay out of the bars and you will be fine.


----------



## Isla Verde

If Denise decides to move here on a renewable tourist visa, what will she do about health insurance? As far as I know, she won't be able to buy into either of the government health plans and would have to pay private doctors for check-ups as well as the meds she needs for one of her health conditions. While both of these expenses are far less than they would be in the states for someone not covered by health insurance, they could become a financial burden for her. I'm not trying to discourage her from moving to Mexico (from what I can tell about her from her posts, I think she'd really enjoy living here) - I just want to offer realistic advice.


----------



## MazCanuck

Hi Denise...I just joined today and yours is the first post I noticed. I too was in a similar situation as you when I "moved" to Mexico in 2011 from the cold northern Canadian climate. My place of choice is Mazatlan. Although as a previous poster said, the coastal climates can be humid in the summer, I have found that overall it is the best place if you are living on a budget. The cost of living here is very reasonable compared to other "touristy" or coastal towns. Rent is more than reasonable for sure! I rent an unfurnished two bedroom apartment and with gas, electricity, internet and water all factored in, it costs me less than $500 a month on average. Food and entertainment is also affordable. Unlike a lot of ex-pat predominant communities, you would find that prices in general are not inflated.There is a nice ex-pat community here and many activities (both free and paid) that one can participate in. There is also ample opportunities to interact with the local Mexican culture. Anyway, if you use facebook, there are many groups there that you could check out for advice on as well. I highly recommend Mazatlan primarily because it is still a working town and less touristy than most but also because I can afford the lifestyle as well as live by the ocean! (If it gets too humid, many ex-pats go inland for a few months OR, like me, you learn to do all your activities in the morning before the blazing sun hits and remember to drink lots of water!) Cheers, Ana


----------



## Icandothis

Isla Verde said:


> If Denise decides to move here on a renewable tourist visa, what will she do about health insurance? As far as I know, she won't be able to buy into either of the government health plans and would have to pay private doctors for check-ups as well as the meds she needs for one of her health conditions. While both of these expenses are far less than they would be in the states for someone not covered by health insurance, they could become a financial burden for her. I'm not trying to discourage her from moving to Mexico (from what I can tell about her from her posts, I think she'd really enjoy living here) - I just want to offer realistic advice.


I really appreciate your replies Isla, I need to know these things. I feel that staying where I am is best for me, after reading everyone's replies I don't know if my income will be changing, for the better, but if it does, I would love to come down and visit some areas


----------



## MazCanuck

Isla Verde said:


> If Denise decides to move here on a renewable tourist visa, what will she do about health insurance? As far as I know, she won't be able to buy into either of the government health plans and would have to pay private doctors for check-ups as well as the meds she needs for one of her health conditions. While both of these expenses are far less than they would be in the states for someone not covered by health insurance, they could become a financial burden for her. I'm not trying to discourage her from moving to Mexico (from what I can tell about her from her posts, I think she'd really enjoy living here) - I just want to offer realistic advice.


There are several options available to her as far as health insurance goes. One is she could purchase an air ambulance membership plan that would return her home to access Medicare (when she becomes eligible for Medicare, of course) and secondly, there are medical plans available for ex-pats living in Mexico that would cover hospitalizations, emergencies and procedures.They vary in price and depend on what deductible you chose as well as if you qualify with pre-existing conditions to begin with.


----------



## Icandothis

TundraGreen said:


> You can rent a room in a house with a shared kitchen for maybe $150 a month or less. Your share of utilities including wifi will be peanuts. You can buy a phone for about $20 and just put money on it when you have it. Minutes are about 25 cents each, text messages, less than 10 cents each. Buses cost about 30 cents per ride (no transfers). After that it is groceries. Steaks and specialty items popular north of the border will be expensive. Fruits and vegetables are half what they cost in the US. Stay out of the bars and you will be fine.


Hi Tundra, I think this is a good way to go for lots of folks, but I have my own "digs" here and I am just getting set in my ways. So much so, that I don't care to share rent. But it is a way, and I appreciate your replies so much as well

Having good prices on fruits and veggies sounds way good, as I am practically a vegetarian I do love to go out for an evening, but haven't in years. I'm much more a day-person now, especially mornings


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> If Denise decides to move here on a renewable tourist visa, what will she do about health insurance? As far as I know, she won't be able to buy into either of the government health plans and would have to pay private doctors for check-ups as well as the meds she needs for one of her health conditions. While both of these expenses are far less than they would be in the states for someone not covered by health insurance, they could become a financial burden for her. I'm not trying to discourage her from moving to Mexico (from what I can tell about her from her posts, I think she'd really enjoy living here) - I just want to offer realistic advice.


I thought about that. There is IMSS for around $15 usd/month at her age. There is Seguro Popular, not great but you will survive. For serious issues, she could do what RVGringo did and move back to the US.

The one caveat is that if she is surviving in the US by living in a house that is paid off or with relatives or something, it may not be a fair comparison to say it will cheaper in Mexico. 

Incidentally, when I used shared space for $150 a month as an example of living cheaply, I did not mean to imply shared space was necessary. For another $100 usd/month you could rent an apartment. When I was living on $650 usd/month, I was paying $350/month rent. At today's exchange rate that would be more like $250. But..., it all depends on your life style. The fact that she is living in California on her SSI, suggests to me that she would not have a problem in Mexico.


----------



## Icandothis

MazCanuck said:


> Hi Denise...I just joined today and yours is the first post I noticed. I too was in a similar situation as you when I "moved" to Mexico in 2011 from the cold northern Canadian climate. My place of choice is Mazatlan. Although as a previous poster said, the coastal climates can be humid in the summer, I have found that overall it is the best place if you are living on a budget. The cost of living here is very reasonable compared to other "touristy" or coastal towns. Rent is more than reasonable for sure! I rent an unfurnished two bedroom apartment and with gas, electricity, internet and water all factored in, it costs me less than $500 a month on average. Food and entertainment is also affordable. Unlike a lot of ex-pat predominant communities, you would find that prices in general are not inflated.There is a nice ex-pat community here and many activities (both free and paid) that one can participate in. There is also ample opportunities to interact with the local Mexican culture. Anyway, if you use facebook, there are many groups there that you could check out for advice on as well. I highly recommend Mazatlan primarily because it is still a working town and less touristy than most but also because I can afford the lifestyle as well as live by the ocean! (If it gets too humid, many ex-pats go inland for a few months OR, like me, you learn to do all your activities in the morning before the blazing sun hits and remember to drink lots of water!) Cheers, Ana


Sounds like you hit the jackpot Ana I will check it out. I think for now, it's best for me to stay put, but who knows what the future might hold. I so appreciate your input too denise


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I thought about that. There is IMSS for around $15 usd/month at her age. There is Seguro Popular, not great but you will survive. For serious issues, she could do what RVGringo did and move back to the US.


Don't you need to be here on a Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente visa to be eligible to apply for IMSS or Seguro Popular coverage?


----------



## Icandothis

Well, I'm not real proud of this, but I am living in subsidized housing. That means the "govt" help. I wanted to try and find a way to live on my own, without using money from others paying into the funds. I did pay taxes yes, but now I don't pay into the "system" and I don't feel I earned the right to stay in govt. housing. It's so nice too, I can hardly believe it. But like I said, I don't feel real good about it. 

If I could find a way (a place) where I could afford to pay my own rent, I would do that. That is if I could get there, travel there, and be able to be a legal resident. Have enough income for Visa etc.

I made bad choices along the way, and that is why things are the way they are now. Sure would like another "time around", I would listen when people told me to prepare for retirement, especially if you end up in an "early" one you didn't know was coming


----------



## glencol

My husband and I are retired and in a similar situation as you, however the cost of doctors consultations and medications in Mexico is a fraction of what you would pay in the USA. The temporary visa renewable annually for four years may allow you to enrol in the National Health system I am not sure, the visa rules are being reviewed again as of Feb 2016.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Don't you need to be here on a Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente visa to be eligible to apply for IMSS or Seguro Popular coverage?


Good point. I forgot about that.


----------



## Isla Verde

glencol said:


> My husband and I are retired and in a similar situation as you, however the cost of doctors consultations and medications in Mexico is a fraction of what you would pay in the USA. The temporary visa renewable annually for four years may allow you to enrol in the National Health system I am not sure, the visa rules are being reviewed again as of Feb 2016.


Unfortunately, the OP's income will not make her eligible for a residente temporal visa.


----------



## coondawg

Denise, if I were in your shoes and had a sincere interest in Mexico living, I would continue to read all I could about that, bearing in mind that some are produced by people selling real estate and may not be your most reliable source. I would save some money, and when I had enough for a 2 week trip, I would take it to one of the areas in Mexico that seems most appealing to you. On that trip you will meet some people from the U.S. and Canada that have moved there and they will be very willing to help you with suggestions and answers to your questions, and maybe tell you how you might stretch that trip for a few more days, for the same money. That should give you the taste that you need, and from there you could start making more plans, or move in another direction. I do not suggest that you give up anything that you currently have, nor the Medicare you will soon have. Good luck.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

coondawg said:


> Denise, if I were in your shoes and had a sincere interest in Mexico living, I would continue to read all I could about that, bearing in mind that some are produced by people selling real estate and may not be your most reliable source.


Excellent advice and often not known. I was looking at moving to an area that had a large lake and a lot of expats. When I talked about fishing or kayaking the residents told me on a forum that the lake was so polluted by fertilizer and industrial runoff that is was unfit for either and not advisable even for swimming.

Since then that same forum has a lot of reports that the pollution has somehow cleared up, but as Dawg pointed out they have a vested interest in selling you real estate there. There are many areas of the coast, mountains, small villages and cities that are really great places to live without pollution, crime or any other detriments. Our neighbors watch our land and are good friends. As little as they have, they bring us bananas and other thing at times. 

Take your time and choose wisely.


----------



## citlali

If you rent you can always move.. I came down to check out places 15 years ago. I did not speak a word of Spanish had huge dogs and lived in California on a hill..I wanted a large garden a flat area..was not interested in views but wanted high walls in the village so I could walk everywhere, no stairs in the house as we had always lived on hills with views and stairs and had to drive everywhere.
I got exactly what I wanted in Ajijic. I fell in love with the place that reminded me of an area in souther France near the SPanish border where we used to vacacion as a kid. The atmosphere was out of the 50´s..
Four years later I spoke and understood Spanish, the big dogs were gone and I started looking for a place with less foreigners, fell in love with Chiapas, got a house there and we now live 6 month here 6 months there. 
If I had to chose San Cristobal would be my choice, despite the cold climate, my friends are here my heart is here so stay flexible..you change as life goes by and what is great for you may not be tomorrow,
The medical facilities is what is keeping us coming back to Jalisco but I am looking high and low for better doctors in Chiapas and if we feel comfortable with what we get Ajijic will be history.

Each person is different and changes through the years so do not rush into anything and you will find your spot.


----------



## Lawgrrl

Ana - So good to see someone posting from Mazatlan! I'm originally from California, but living in the Pacific Northwest (now, Nanaimo B.C.) for 16 years. We're considering either retirement or snowbirding in Mazatlan. We stayed a week in Centro Historico this past December and had the same thoughts you do, that Maz is less touristy and less dependent on tourism because of its port and because of all the agriculture in Sinaloa. Looking forward to hearing more from you as you settle in!


----------



## dichosalocura

I know that I may get some negative feed back for saying this, but if your income is too low to apply for a resident card, there are ways around that and they are not necessarily illegal. The immigration office does not look at where the money that gets deposited into your account comes from, just that the amount they require that you have, gets deposited into your account each month. They will need to see 12 months of bank statements to prove that this allotted amount they require, gets deposited into your bank account each month. So, what you can take from this, is that, there are potential ways around this little problem. And that many low-income expats have found ways around it and now reside happily in Mexico and have signed up for the free but very basic Seguro Popular universal health care subsidized by the oil company Pemex.


----------



## dichosalocura

I am not telling her what to do and am certainly not telling her how to go about doing it, just that she does not have to give up on her dream of living in Mexico!


----------



## qvivar

Icandothis said:


> I guess I would like to know basically, why it is cheaper to live in Mexico (if it is) than where I am in Crescent City CA. Maybe it's not, I misunderstand a lot of things, and maybe I have. I was hoping though


It's cheaper because wages (and their effect on pricing because of harvesting, delivering and selling in the case of produce for instance) are so much less. I think I read the wages are about 20% of US wages in some article about why Ford builds cars here.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Our living expenses in Tucson are three times what they were in Chapala. I sure wish we could go back.


----------



## coondawg

Actually our living expenses in Texas are similar to what we spend in Mexico, at least they were until the peso has gone wild in the last few months. Quality of produce, fruit, meat is much better in Texas than in Leon. WE spend 1/2 time in both places, so we get the best weather of each. Each place has its own attractions. Each person will like something different, there is no standard. Coming from California, the cost of living being quite a bit more than Texas, you will find things in Mexico cheaper.


----------



## lagoloo

RVGRINGO said:


> Our living expenses in Tucson are three times what they were in Chapala. I sure wish we could go back.


I can tell from your posts that you wish your were here again. Don't blame you, and we all miss you.
Have you considered living near the San Diego or other border cities where you could get to V.A. faciities, live at a lower altitude than Lakeside, and have the Mexican experience you miss?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I have, but my wife is not interested. But, frankly, I don‘t think I have another move left in me, and we did buy a house here, and still have our dogs. I wanted to try La Paz, but was outvoted. Ensenada was my second choice, which would have given access to San Diego VA, but I was not excited about the damp & cooler weather; and it was also vetoed.


----------



## lagoloo

RVGRINGO said:


> I have, but my wife is not interested. But, frankly, I don‘t think I have another move left in me, and we did buy a house here, and still have our dogs. I wanted to try La Paz, but was outvoted. Ensenada was my second choice, which would have given access to San Diego VA, but I was not excited about the damp & cooler weather; and it was also vetoed.


I understand veto power; needed for a successful relationship.

When my husband suggested moving to Mexico, I vetoed the idea. I'm a California woman.
However, we finally made a "deal": We'd go for a year, rent out our house in CA and if I didn't like the life in Mexico, we'd go back. Been here over 12 years now. I have breathing problems and know I'd be better off at sea level, but we're firmly settled in this milder climate so that probably won't happen. Good luck on "blooming where you're planted".


----------



## Icandothis

I thought I would see if I could revive this thread, as I am still interested in Mexico. I realize it would take more income for me to live there, but there is a possibility I might have an opportunity to work again, and earn enough with my SS to live in Mexico. Just a chance though, not sure of anything so I'm not going to say much about that. I just want to continue talking to you folks about what the pros and cons are to live in Mexico, coming from the US.

I now live in the far Northwest corner of California. So, looking at the possibility of having enough to live in Mexico, all nice and legal, the way I want it, tell me about passports? I've never had one, and I did look at the .gov site, but just skimmed over it. I am thinking I need a visa as well, not just a passport.

I'd also like to hear from folks that have dual citizenship, as I would want that definitely. Lot's to talk about, so I will wait and see if I hear from some people again. I enjoyed all of you when we talked back in April Denise


----------



## Icandothis

I didn't know what to put on my profile for the expat info. The info that shows up as a Flag from either Mexico or US? I live in California, and I am "thinking" about moving to Mexico. Shall I leave it as it is? It seems confusing to me. But I don't want people to be confused by my confusion, LOL!! denise


----------



## Icandothis

RVGRINGO said:


> I have, but my wife is not interested. But, frankly, I don‘t think I have another move left in me, and we did buy a house here, and still have our dogs. I wanted to try La Paz, but was outvoted. Ensenada was my second choice, which would have given access to San Diego VA, but I was not excited about the damp & cooler weather; and it was also vetoed.


Sometimes I wish I had someone to "bounce" things off of, instead of making the decisions all on my own. I have no one else I can blame dern it!!


----------



## Icandothis

coondawg said:


> Actually our living expenses in Texas are similar to what we spend in Mexico, at least they were until the peso has gone wild in the last few months. Quality of produce, fruit, meat is much better in Texas than in Leon. WE spend 1/2 time in both places, so we get the best weather of each. Each place has its own attractions. Each person will like something different, there is no standard. Coming from California, the cost of living being quite a bit more than Texas, you will find things in Mexico cheaper.


I'm originally from Oregon, and I am shocked at the higher price of things in California, like DMV license/registration/smog check/weight certificate (never heard of that for a simple passenger vehicle) But anyway, some folks say that it's relative with other costs in Oregon, but when I was working full-time, I got buy very well, and I never made a great income, usually 10-15 an hour. But I could rent or buy a place, and have a car, and pay the bills I had to, and, have some left for things I wanted as well.


----------



## TundraGreen

Icandothis said:


> I thought I would see if I could revive this thread, as I am still interested in Mexico. I realize it would take more income for me to live there, but there is a possibility I might have an opportunity to work again, and earn enough with my SS to live in Mexico. Just a chance though, not sure of anything so I'm not going to say much about that. I just want to continue talking to you folks about what the pros and cons are to live in Mexico, coming from the US.
> 
> I now live in the far Northwest corner of California. So, looking at the possibility of having enough to live in Mexico, all nice and legal, the way I want it, tell me about passports? I've never had one, and I did look at the .gov site, but just skimmed over it. I am thinking I need a visa as well, not just a passport.
> 
> I'd also like to hear from folks that have dual citizenship, as I would want that definitely. Lot's to talk about, so I will wait and see if I hear from some people again. I enjoyed all of you when we talked back in April Denise





Icandothis said:


> I didn't know what to put on my profile for the expat info. The info that shows up as a Flag from either Mexico or US? I live in California, and I am "thinking" about moving to Mexico. Shall I leave it as it is? It seems confusing to me. But I don't want people to be confused by my confusion, LOL!! denise


You will need a US passport to leave the US and return. You can visit Mexico with a tourist permit good for 6 months. To become a dual citizen, you will have to live in Mexico for awhile first, not something you should worry about immediately. Even a Mexican visa is probably something you should not worry about until you have visited a few times and have an idea about whether you would really be interested in spending more time here.

As far as your profile, in your case you should use the US as the "from" country, and use Mexico as your "to" country. It just means the country you are interested in or thinking about moving to. You don't have to be there yet, nor even have concrete plans to be there.


----------



## ojosazules11

And to further clarify Will's post, the 6 month tourist permit you will get when entering Mexico. If you fly in, the cost is included in the plane ticket. If you enter by land, you pay the cost at the border. (Is it $25 or $35?? I always fly.) Make sure you keep the slip of paper that is the 180 day "FMM", as you have to turn it in to Mexican Immigration when leaving the country, especially if flying. If you lose it, there is a fine.


----------



## Icandothis

thanks Tundra, I'll just focus on the passport then. I would only want to come for a visit of maybe a week I am thinking ty again, denise


----------



## Icandothis

Making a note of this now, I don't need extra fines denise PS ty much


----------



## Isla Verde

Icandothis, when you want to respond directly to another forum member's post, click on the "Reply With Quote" button before replying.


----------



## Davidpittle

Icandothis said:


> on moving to Mexico. I would like to meet others that have gone before me to live in Mexico. I don't know anything about living there, or where I might be able to live "hopefully" near some communities of other expat's. I am just alone here in the States, and I am looking for a slower-paced lifestyle, and I would love to have an adventure, at the least.
> 
> I've had vacations, so I'm not looking for that. I am looking to become part of a community, and hoping my dollar might go a bit further than it does here in Northern California.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would just toss this out and see if I can make some online acquaintances that would be willing to give me some links/websites where I can read and gather as much info as I can about what it takes to live in Mexico. Also, I don't think I want to live near Mexico City because I've heard it is huge, and I do not like big cities at all. But yet I would want a place where I could have a doctor, dentist, groceries, all those "have to have" things.
> 
> I'm doing this alone, as I have been on my own most of my life, and divorced for 19 years, no children. I don't even have a dog now.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you soon, and just enjoy learning some things, even the parts I'll be warned about. I need to hear those things too


I'm in Marin. Have been visiting Mazatlan and Guadalajara for many years. Took six months off after retiring and moved to Mazatlan to study Spanish full time, but then moved back to US. Here I am 15 years later, really bored with life in Marin and looking to make a permanent move to Mexico. I haven't decided whether Mazatlan, Guadalajara, Cuernavaca or Mexico Ciudad. Each has its Pro and Cons.

If I make the jump it will be right after the elections in November.

Not sure of the protocol--this is my first time on this forum--otherwise I'd give you my phone or at least my email since you are here in NorCal. Might be good to keep in touch while we are making our respective decisions.

David


----------



## TundraGreen

Davidpittle said:


> I'm in Marin. Have been visiting Mazatlan and Guadalajara for many years. Took six months off after retiring and moved to Mazatlan to study Spanish full time, but then moved back to US. Here I am 15 years later, really bored with life in Marin and looking to make a permanent move to Mexico. I haven't decided whether Mazatlan, Guadalajara, Cuernavaca or Mexico Ciudad. Each has its Pro and Cons.
> 
> If I make the jump it will be right after the elections in November.
> 
> Not sure of the protocol--this is my first time on this forum--otherwise I'd give you my phone or at least my email since you are here in NorCal. Might be good to keep in touch while we are making our respective decisions.
> 
> David


David,

Welcome to the forum.

Please don't post personal info like your phone or email in the open forum. After you have made 5 posts, you will have access to the Private Message system. Then you could send a PM to anyone if you wanted to exchange personal information. 

If you click on a person's name, you will get a dropdown menu. One of the options is "Send a Private Message" (after you pass the 5 postings step that is).

Regards,


----------



## perropedorro

Welcome, David. I'm native NorCal myself, career in SoCal, now recently retired to the beach in Colima where it's starting to so get hot/humid I sometimes daydream of the chilly fog rolling through the Golden Gate. You've come to the right place for all sorts of Mexico advice, at least one opinion from each member on any topic. After watching members discuss, compare experiences and correct one another it'll give you something to go on.


----------



## TundraGreen

perropedorro said:


> Welcome, David. I'm native NorCal myself, career in SoCal, now recently retired to the beach in Colima where it's starting to so get hot/humid I sometimes daydream of the chilly fog rolling through the Golden Gate. You've come to the right place for all sorts of Mexico advice, at least one opinion from each member on any topic. After watching members discuss, compare experiences and correct one another it'll give you something to go on.


I'm not native to No California, but I did spend about 35 years in San Francisco and its environs. Seem to be a bunch of us here.


----------



## wkelley

Hello! We are also researching a possible retirement in Mexico. My wife is from Celaya which is close to both San Miguel D'Allende and Queretaro. I've been doing alot of reading on my Kindle. If you type in "Retire in Mexico" in Amazon, you'll discover an entire sub-genre. I'm currently reading, "The Mexican Dream" by JD Deal, it's pretty good. Good luck with your research!


----------



## sparks

Born in San Mateo .... and lived in South Bay and Santa Cruz. Couldn't go back. It was overgrown years ago


----------



## Davidpittle

I am always amused at the Red and Green lights when I arrive in Mazatlan or Guadalajara, which are my more frequent locations. However, I did also discover them in Mexico City when I went to Cuernavaca for three months. Perhaps they do this everywhere. 

I lived in Rosarito for a while and worked in San Diego. I drove in three days a week and it was the same thing coming back to Mexico each day. I think I got a red light only a couple times. Of course I was not bringing in anything so it was still quick.


----------



## stanburn

I would personally avoid the expat enclaves. Solo mis dos centavos.


----------

